# Hella Celis Projector Golf3 - an Inside look! (56k beware)



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

When a geek gets bored... he pulls apart things! (Gigitt)
I just got these new Hella Celis Golf Mk3 Headlights.
I just pulled them apart tonight to show you Tex'ers the guts.
This is more of an informative howto on headlights but more focused on the LHD/RHD projector parts!
Yes you can pull apart the projector without pulling the front glass off as in the Joey Mod.
But you just have to dismantle the projector while in the headlight!
*Disclaimer:*
I will not be responsible for those whose geekness is lacking and you break a perfectly good set of headlights!
You pull it apart then cannot get it back together... then you are on your own!
*What you'll need to do it:*
1) Clean work area, free of geek food crumbs and drink spills!
2) Pillow or cushion to rest the headlight on so you don't scratch the front glass.
3) Good lighting so you can see inside - use a desk lamp if you have too.
*Tools:*
1) Screwdriver set that has good quality hardened bits - a cheap sets will strip the head!
2) You will use Torx bits T15 and T20.
3) My set has a screwdriver handle with magnetic tip - very handy when you drop a screw!
4) I also borrowed a cheap and nasty set that had a 90deg ratchet wrench that the bits fit into the head - very handly in tight spaces!
*Gigitt's specifications...*
There are no specifications or techical data on Hella's web site... nobody knew anything about these, Hella did not respong to my 2 emails, not even the guy's I bought them from had a clue! I wanted to know about Glass/Plastic front and RHD projector cut off! So I bit the bullet and bout them... hey I can always Mod them to RHD!
- These are new and were released by Hella about August 2004.
- They will only fit Golf Mk3 Euro's - USA Golfs will need the Euro Radiator support bracket.
- Front glass is Glass - not plastic or polycarbonate... I did the knife test!
- They have Halo rings or Angel Eyes that are white! (~6500K). These bad boys are very very bright! (See's pics later)
- Low beam is a projector. Defualt cutoff shield pattern is for LHD Z-pattern. But you can switch to RHD Z-pattern just by rotating a tab under the projector.
- High beam is FF reflector. (Free Form)
- Both Low and High beams use H7 globes @ 55watt (which were included).
- The whole reflector housing is made of an alloy. The Low beam projector and FF High beam are screwed into place.
- There is provision to add headlight levelling motors which will move the whole reflector housing to raise or lower you beam cutoff.
- Standard 4pin headlight connector - plug and play (some Golfs might need the 4pin adapter cable - not supplied)
- 2 relay jumpers to get Low beams to stay on when flicking High beams on... for Golfs that used Hi/Low H4 globes in single reflector.
*The Bad...*
- The high beam headlights might be dificult to change when installed in the car - I still have not installed them!
- The cable plug clips to the metal retension plate and is held inplace with metal tabs. You have to spread these tabs to release the plug.
The retension plate holding the H7 globe inplace is screwed down with 2 Torx T20 screws - so you will have to remove these to get the globe out - a bit of an engineering breakthrough... not! Space is limited behind the headlight to get you hands in there in the first place... you'll kick yourself silly if you drop a screw!
- The low beams still use the common spring clips - as these are usually replaces more frequently than High beam globes.
*Here are the Dissasemble Pics:* (they are actually assemble pics - so I just reversed the order!)
Hella Celis Golf Mk3 Headlights - Front and Back.








RHS headlight showing you the internals. (you can see the High Beam cable connector clips/screws, breather tube is at left side, Bootom RHS is the fixed white plug where you would add the Levelling Motor, Headlight adjustment screws are at the top - Note: Some of you might not see the outside screw from the back, you will have to turn the screw from the front with a screwdriver)








Closer and out of focus look at the low beam projector mounting screws. You can see the shield cutoff tab to change LHD/RHD at 7:30 o'clock - there is also one at 4:30 o'clock. (Better Pics later)








Take out the low beam projector globe and undo the 3 screws with a Torx T15 Bit. Careful and don't strip the head! It is hard to undo. My screwdriver handle was spinning around the shaft (kinda like a torque wrench). I had to use the 90deg Wratchet to get them undone. Do not use too much downward pressure or you will pop the reflector housing out of the fixed white plug. This undo's the H7 globe mounting plate - if you have not already guessed... there might be other plates out there you can use to mount DS2 HID globes! You have to remove this plate or you will not have enough room to wiggle/twist/rotate the projector housing around while it is inside the headlight.








Undo the projector housing screws. There are 3 of them and they use Torx T20 bit. Again careful with the downward pressure. If the reflector housing pops out or you need to use more pressure 1st take the Fixed white plud out by rotating it to unlock it, then using you finger inside the headlight slide the fixed head out of the socket. 2nd Remove the plug and now you can insert a finger into the whole and support the reflector while you use more downward force and get a better angle on the projector housing screws. (see acouple of pis down for better pic of plug)
*NOTE:* dont touch inside reflective housing! Be carefulle what you touch while moving the projector around - and for pete's sake don't go sticking you finger into the rear hole!
























You can now lift the reflector up and twist it around to get the front focusing lens up and out to the side - you might have to wiggle/rotate it into better positions. You have to undo 3 Torx T15 screws then the projector focusing lens can be put aside. You cannot get the orientation wrong when putting it back as there are 2 alignment pins next to Left and Right screws. You can also see the 90deg ratchet wrench I used - You will not have to use it here unless the screws are tight.








































Now the lens is rmoved we can jsut slip the projector housing out.
















Inside without the projector housing. You can see at the bottom edge 2 alloy heatsink for the LED Halo rings. and too the left of the projector housing the control/voltage regulator for the LED's. Notice on the high beam connector the metal tabs holding it in place! (Now here is a better shot the fixed white plug - you can see how you can slide it out to the side)
























Here is the H7 plate on the projector housing - universal fitting!








Here is the projector beam cutoff shield in all it's glory. The tabs rotate lifting/lowering the LHD/RHD plate.
LHD:








RHD:








The shield itself it stays inplace by friction between the 2 metal plates and by the notchs. Also the end corner sits above and below the raised offset mounting tab when flicking between LHD and RHD cutoff helping stay inplace.I would not take much to design a propper RHD cutoff plate (or a custom design!) - The plate is ofset raised forward above the mounting tabs - so you will have to use some washers to raise the plate abit to get the right distance from the globe/reflector. Otherwise you might find that you will have more glare or less light at the cuttoff.
















Not the best cutoff for RHD - hence my thoughs on a custom plate! See the sharp corner of the LHD/RHD plate in the middle of the cutoff shield! Another ray of engineering brillience!








And if you thought 'Just flip ot over!'... there are alignment pins and they are offset on each end! Doh!








Some more pics of the projector housing showing the cutoff shield, with and without the focusing lens. Also tha view from the back end of the projector.
































































Here is the projector housing reflector - not as clean/smooth as I thought! See the bumps on the lower half - probably will not affect the light as this is blocked by the cutoff shield, the top half is prety clean.








On a final note - Just make sure you vacumm out the dust and crumbs that settle on the inside of the front glass - I even kept putting on the back cover plate so this would not happen!








Miscelaneous shot of the reflector housing. You can see the 3 mouting clips that hold the trim and Halo rings in place around the lights.








Here the differnce between Cheap and good Torx T15/20 Bits... these are T15, notice the Torx bit on the right has teeth all the way to the tip of the bit = really good contol and biting/gripping the screw head. What you might not see is that the left bit is actually a bit smaller in Torx Teeth diameter and has more movement in the screw head - a disaster waiting to happen. Make sure you get a Torx Bit that is a good tight fit as not all T15/20 are T15/20!








I also picked up a set of headlight skins by Altrex 2 sheets 550mmx200mm. These will cover both headlights with spare to cover my fogs/blinkers.









-----
Now the Bling Bling shots: (Note camera does not do justice to how bright they actually are)
















Cheers!

Edit: speeling
Edit2: added Torx Bit pic and Headlight Skins

_Modified by Gigitt at 1:09 PM 12-24-2004_
Edited: Updated Pic Links


_Modified by Gigitt at 1:58 PM 11-18-2007_


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Hella Celis Projector Golf3 - an Inside look! (Gigitt)*

great write up Gigitt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i was looking into those lights, and now i no how to convert them








keep up the great work 
cheers brenton


----------



## Moe Sizlack (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Hella Celis Projector Golf3 - an Inside look! (DVR68U)*

awesome thread!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice, I always liked the Hella Celis lights the best. Best quality, fit and finish compared to other Angel Eye applications. 
when I oppened this thread I thought you were going to somehow get rid of those ugly chrome ridges of these lights.


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Nice, I always liked the Hella Celis lights the best. Best quality, fit and finish compared to other Angel Eye applications. 
when I oppened this thread I thought you were going to somehow get rid of those ugly chrome ridges of these lights.









LOL.. I was thinking that!
But that means opening it right up!
The good thing though - you can take out basically all the components fron the reflector housing and just paint it... no masking the reflectors as they are detachable.
I don't know how it will look ... you'll end up with these 2 small silver headlights in a big black headlight just floating in mid air!


----------



## jettaboy2001 (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Hella Celis Projector Golf3 - an Inside look! (Gigitt)*

do you know if HIDs will do good in those projectors? tia


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Hella Celis Projector Golf3 - an Inside look! (jettaboy2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy2001* »_do you know if HIDs will do good in those projectors? tia

I cannot say at the moment - but probably... the Bulb holding plate looks like it is swappable as It looks like 'other' bulb holding plate types can be swapped in - that means D2S/R may also be able to be used. Where you would get a D2S/R HID bulb holding plate for this projector is anyones guess.
But you can get H7 HID Kits and it will fit.
What the output would be like.. a cannot answer also just yet! I have no HID's to install!
If I do then I'll post it here.


_Modified by Gigitt at 10:57 AM 12-24-2004_


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Hella Celis Projector Golf3 - an Inside look! (Gigitt)*

take measurements of the diameter of the projecotor housings so we can see if any xenon projectors will eaisly fit..


----------

